# Effective Water Pills Before Competition???



## bookstar (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello,
I am wondering what the best Diuretic/water pill is to take in order to get rid of the access bloating before a competiton? Something without caffeine if possible. Any suggestions will be very helpful! Thank you.

I asked this question in another forum but apparently noone wanted to answer


----------



## Arnold (Oct 22, 2004)

are you asking about OTC or Rx?


----------



## bookstar (Oct 22, 2004)

Over The Counter pills. I know Bulknutrition selld them- H2O-Lean for $16.00 but do they work? That seems really expensive, plus they have caffeine which I should not take as I am on the ECA stack and don't want to get sick with too much caffeine. 
anyway, any suggestions appreciated.
Thank you!


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 22, 2004)

dandelion root and uva ursa


----------



## Jodi (Oct 22, 2004)

Taraxatone is the strongest for sure but as JLB said dandelion root and uva ursi is great and much easier on the system.


----------



## Bella1 (Feb 2, 2005)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> dandelion root and uva ursa



how much dandelion root is an effective dose ... does it depend on body weight?

thanx in advance


----------



## SJA (Feb 3, 2005)

It depends on body weight and type.  You'll have to experiment.  If you get a gut ache then you've gone too far.  I would also recommend getting a reliable brand.  Some cheaper brands aren't very potent so read up a little.

Taraxatone is pretty harsh so be careful.  If you want to drop weight the "natural" way, then try dumping epsom salt in a very hot bath.  Do this about an hour prior to going to bed.  Sit in it for 15-20 minutes.  Get out, dry off and then immediately before bed, take a fresh water (HOT) bath.  You'll dry up like a prune.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 3, 2005)

Bella1 said:
			
		

> how much dandelion root is an effective dose ... does it depend on body weight?
> 
> thanx in advance


I usually take 3. 3 times a day


----------



## Christian (Feb 18, 2005)

You can easily dry out and peak for a contest without the use of OTC diuretics if you know how to manage water and sodium properly. 

One thing to be wary of with OTC diuretics is that they 'can' draw from intracellular water stores as well - which will flatten you out. However, if you've got your carb up/fat load and sodium issues figured out, you should be fine.


----------

